# My Orchestral Work: Ghost Town!



## greybackshadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi!!

I have written a short piece using orchestral instruments.
Had a lot of fun writing and arranging it.
It's not a classical or contemporary piece.
Ghost Town has a "mischievous" feel throughout the piece. Something like what you would expect from cartoon ghost shows like Casper The Friendly Ghost! 


__
https://soundcloud.com/yunxiang%2Fghost-town

I hope you enjoyed this work of mine.

Cheers!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

greybackshadow said:


> Hi!!
> Ghost Town has a "mischievous" feel throughout the piece. Something like what you would expect from cartoon ghost shows like Casper The Friendly Ghost!
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what i felt when listening to it. I also thought (maybe due to your arrangement) that it's the type of piece that could feature in an episode of 'Tin-Tin'. Sounds like you set out to achieve what you intended to and i enjoyed it. Good one


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You called it, and met that call very well. Has some sweet 'n' simple fun charm, and deftly done.

Congratulations.


----------



## greybackshadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for listening!


----------

